# An Efficient Litter Bucket for Your Boat



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

I wish I could claim this tip as my own but I stole it from a recent issue of Bassmaster Magazine. Take an empty Folgers coffee container, drill a 2" hole in the top and use it as a litter bucket in your boat.

Use it to for your old plastics, cut off/stripped line and other litter. The hole in the top makes it easy to put stuff in but impossible for coiled line to escape. Mine is field tested and approved!










Buick


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

That's a great idea - Thanks for stealing it!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

thats cool and i use zip lock bages for trash to and keep in back back


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

kitty litter buckets with the flip up lid,hold a lot of trash ,


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

I use a 5 gal bucket with lid, and cut a 5 inch hole in lid.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I pee in my folgerc can, so maybe i should pick Maxwell House for litter bucket.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I've used those before when camping for keeping a toilet paper roll & extra trash bag.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

my trash goes in the fish cooler .sort it out later.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

This!!!!!!!!



ohiojmj said:


> I pee in my folgerc can, so maybe i should pick Maxwell House for litter bucket.


----------



## gbhunter (Aug 16, 2006)

Another option is to cut a four inch X in the top. Usually nothing falls out when it tips over.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I use the pockets of my shirt, pants, Jacket and raincoat.


----------

